# Weather Foreshadowing



## TJD (Aug 28, 2012)

I know I've come across this type of information before, but does anyone know where I can get an official weather forecast for the upcoming winter. 


The one I got last year actually stated that how much snow and ice we could expect for the winter and it was dead-on. It said my area would get 2 inches or so, and we got less than that.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

My area was suppose to be the next ice age, It cost me a lot to lease a sled dog team and not even get to use it.


----------

